# Hatchback removal



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Remove the center console fuse cover
Remove the passenger side end trim piece for dash.
Remove 7mm screw and passenger dash trim pad(the cloth or leather piece above glove box
Remove the matching small trim on left side of HVAC controls.
Remove the screen and radio controls trim panel(it clips in place and must by prayed off)
Remove the 7mm screws and harness for HVAc control and the controls.
Remove the center HVAC vents on either side of screen,
Remove the remaining 7mm screws holding the screen assembly to dash.


----------



## jswish07 (Aug 27, 2018)

Ma v e n said:


> Remove the center console fuse cover
> Remove the passenger side end trim piece for dash.
> Remove 7mm screw and passenger dash trim pad(the cloth or leather piece above glove box
> Remove the matching small trim on left side of HVAC controls.
> ...


Thank you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

